# G!0 Accuracy



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just remembered that back in March a number of forum members said when the clocks changed forward that they were going to leave their G10`s unadjusted until now to see how accurate they were long term









Unfortunately although I said I would leave mine I forgot somewhere along the line and have reset it a few times since then









Did anyone manage to leave their G10 alone and if so how much is it out now?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe it was just a wind up to see if anyone would actually do it


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just remembered that back in March a number of forum members said when the clocks changed forward that they were going to leave their G10`s unadjusted until now to see how accurate they were long term
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. sorry Mac, can't remember that but as you know i'm old and senile.

What I do know about G10 watch accuracy is I last checked mine again the clock about two days before I posted the competion to win a G10 watch which was on the 22nd September.

Just checked mine and in just 38 days it is 12 second fast. Good enough for me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I did a bunch of my quartz watches, though a few required battery replacements half way through the test. Here are the results of the ones that lasted the distance, in reverse order of accuracy (all figs shown in seconds):

Trafalgar LED: +195

Raketa: +147

Ventura v-tec Alpha: +90

VDB Chronorace 1: +49

Elektronika: -42

Camel Trophy: +35

CWC G10: -17

Tissot T-Touch: -14

Yes Space: -1

Seems price doesn't have much bearing on accuracy! The CWC acquitted itself quite well, coming third overall. Interestingly, the Yes was 18 seconds fast when I checked it after 50 days, so its rate would appear to vary somewhat


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reset mine about three months ago but it was running at around +2 seconds a month when I did it.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe it was just a wind up to see if anyone would actually do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I did a bunch of my quartz watches, though a few required battery replacements half way through the test. Here are the results of the ones that lasted the distance, in reverse order of accuracy (all figs shown in seconds):
> 
> Trafalgar LED: +195
> 
> ...


Well someone has and looking at the results ....... fairly accurately.

Well done that man.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Every forum has its resident sad git


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Every forum has its resident sad git
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we must have more then our fair share


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Every forum has its resident sad git
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if you'd have told use that you checked them in 5 positions changing them every 4 hour, I may have called you a sad git























You didn't, you left some watches that you set accurately and when reminded, posted the results, Just an enthusiast


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Every forum has its resident sad git
> ...


A sad git is someone who wants to reply to everything, say nothing and then leave.

Goodbye.

I know i'm a sad git


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not sad.









Pissed off but quite happy.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'm not sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan, I could never think of you as SAD .......... your AVATAR makes me smile everytime I see it.

Everyone gets pissed off once in a while ..... keep posting and cheer us up


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like I'd ever depress you Roy.
















I'm going to be pissed off for a long time.







But, rest assured that those that have brought me to this state will pay a price.









All I need is a full stomach and a safe place to sleep.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I only have one watch which is left running all the time and thats a citizen eco drive, just put it to GMT, it was 20 seconds fast in the 6 months since BST started.


----------

